# 50lb of Redish Beast



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Got a call from Glen(UponTop) as he found some monster Black drums. I turn Glen down on the invite last year and missed out on some bull reds action on lite tackle. This time I wasn't gonna let it happen with out me.

Fishhawk(Larry) and I met Glen at the ramp to boat his tower boat. Arm with 15-20lb tackle we set out to find them. It took a bit because the water was rough that morning but Glenn eventually spotted them in the tower.

We Sight casted to pods of 100's of monster drums in copper color schools. We boated about 5 or 6 40-50lbs'ers before our arms got tired. It was a Blast Thanks Glenn. Again appreciate the invite man!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Sam, you the man!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

> Sam, you the man!!


What he said


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

SAWEET!!!! Nice job! ;D


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Holy [email protected]#$, Sam, you are in a league by yourself!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

tasty?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice feesh! There's spagetti worms in the fish and don't forget the sauce!


----------

